# March Madness Deals on Bolt



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

TiVo March Mania 2018 Sale | Only $139.99 TiVo BOLT - Buy Today!

$139 for a new 4-tuner Bolt in black and $12.99 for monthly service. Not a bad deal.

$12.99 * 12 = $155.88 versus $149.99 for prepaid annual.


----------



## zync (Feb 22, 2003)

TiVo will honor price match on purchases made within 30 days, if you ask nicely.


----------



## eherbst (Mar 10, 2018)

zync said:


> TiVo will honor price match on purchases made within 30 days, if you ask nicely.


Who do you ask? I purchased mine on amazon, but would like the 12.99 a month

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zync (Feb 22, 2003)

I had bought a bolt and mini within the last month and wanted the price match. I called customer service and they created a ticket for the credit. I didn’t change the service though as I have the annual contract.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Price-match to other sellers such as Amazon, or to its own prices? I've never hard of that as to the former (and as to the latter they should, as you could simply return and re-purchase during the first 30 days).


----------



## jmeyers14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Looking to maybe make my first TiVo purchase ever. 
Saw this deal and have been strongly thinking about it. 

Recording space needs put me at the 1TB level. 
Which means on this deal- I would only be looking at the refurbed bolt and the vox remote aside. 

Anyone know in a clear way- is the bolt as compared to the bolt vox any different aside from the vox remote? I saw in another thread it is the same but it seemed to be glossed over quickly- why I’m asking again. 

Also- anyone have experience with refurbed models? Saving $70 would be nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Bolt VOX = Bolt + Bolt VOX remote. Really.

Well, OK: Some Bolts come in a white case. Also, the Bolt may come with the Gen3 user interface (the Bolt VOX now generally comes with the Gen4/Hydra UI, or installs it)--however, as soon as you press the mic button on the Bolt VOX remote, the system will install the Gen4/Hydra interface.

Note that you can downgrade back to the Gen3 UI, which some people prefer. However, if you do so, the system will erase the recordings stored on your box.

Refurbs: IMHO, when coming from TiVo, typically as good as new/open box. I've had a refurb without any issue and I don't know that it wasn't new. (In my experience, some manfs. sell new products as refurbs, as a further price-point line.)

Finally: note that you _easily _can replace the hard drive in your Bolt (a matter of something like 6 screws and a cable management); threads on it here and videos on YouTube. A Toshiba 3TB 2.5" hard drive goes for around $130 now (and smaller capacity drives for less--you can check them at Amazon.com)--a very economical solution (and you pay less, and get more space, rather than getting a bigger capacity drive/box through TiVo). If the replacement drive is 3TB or less, the box will do the formatting, etc. work; over 3TB, you need to do some minimal work first. (Note: this technically voids your TiVo box warranty, but TiVo tends to look the other way if you don't call it to TiVo's attention/make a fuss; people tend to put the original drive back in, if returning a box for warranty replacement.)

Hope this helps--


----------



## jmeyers14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Mikeguy said:


> Bolt VOX = Bolt + Bolt VOX remote. Really.
> 
> Well, OK: Some Bolts come in a white case. Also, the Bolt may come with the Gen3 user interface (the Bolt VOX now generally comes with the Gen4/Hydra UI, or installs it)--however, as soon as you press the mic button on the Bolt VOX remote, the system will install the Gen4/Hydra interface.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the help! 
I've read through several other recent threads on upgrading the hard drive. While it seems easy- I'm concerned about buying the right one (found seagate is a no go) and then thereafter making sure "parking" is disabled (about western digital) That thread basically was written in a foreign language for me.

Can anyone recommend a 2tb or 3tb hd that is around $100 that is ready to be simply installed? No computer motherboard work required?

Thanks friends. Appreciate your help!

Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

So can someone buy a Mini for $150 with this deal or do you need a to buy a Bolt as well?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jmeyers14 said:


> Appreciate the help!
> 
> I've read through several other recent threads on upgrading the hard drive. While it seems easy- I'm concerned about buying the right one (found seagate is a no go) and then thereafter making sure "parking" is disabled (about western digital) That thread basically was written in a foreign language for me.
> 
> ...


It's pretty easy: go the Toshiba 2.5" drives. Have had the best track records and been the darlings since day 1. Slightly more than the price you mentioned.

The Toshiba 3TB 2.5":

*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ABSUV5Y/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=*

*Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.0TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com*

The Toshiba 2TB 2.5":

*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013HNYVDI/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1LE2I4X988YWN&coliid=I2HZEX4BLC6PFN&me=*

With each of these (as shown in the YouTube videos and in the threads here--the videos are great, including for showing the ease): unplug the TiVo box; unscrew 1 or 2 screws on the TiVo box and pry off the lid; 4 screws (IIRC) to remove the old drive (there may be a wire guide on top of the drive--peel it off); reverse with the new drive; and then plug the box back in and start it up--it does _all_ the work necessary for the drive (no motherboard or other work needed; if you get a 3TB+ sized drive, you need to format it outside the TiVo box first (easy to do--there is a tool here and a thread with easy instructions, in the upgrade sub-forum)).

IMHO, the Toshiba 3TB is the best cost/storage space value (more space always is good with a TiVo box  ), combined with ease of replacement--it was gone from Amazon.com for awhile at a reasonable price (short supply from Toshiba?) but now is back.
​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> So can someone buy a Mini for $150 with this deal or do you need a to buy a Bolt as well?


Try modifying the selected items under each of the available options...

TiVo March Mania 2018 Sale | Only $139.99 TiVo BOLT - Buy Today!​... and you'll quickly find your answer. BOLT purchase is required to add a discounted Mini; but not for the VOX Remotes.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

jmeyers14 said:


> Looking to maybe make my first TiVo purchase ever.
> Saw this deal and have been strongly thinking about it.
> 
> Recording space needs put me at the 1TB level.
> ...


I just received my TiVo-renewed Bolt yesterday. I paid $99 for it and also got them to give me All-in service for $349. Box looks fine. IIRC, when I was talking to the CSR, I think it was an open box return......


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Does anyone know if I can transfer my current service over to the new Bolt, or is it required that I agree to one of their listed service plans in order to purchase?


----------



## RichInAlbany (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm also a new potential Tivo customer - is the refurbed model a 4K eligible one? Just having a hard time figuring out if this is the right deal for me. Appreciate the help.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

RichInAlbany said:


> I'm also a new potential Tivo customer - is the refurbed model a 4K eligible one? Just having a hard time figuring out if this is the right deal for me. Appreciate the help.


All BOLT variants, and now the Mini VOX, are equally "4K eligible." But I'd recommend you do additional research on the actual 4K app support if 4K is a critical feature for you.


----------



## callmebob12345 (Sep 10, 2015)

I just installed my Bolt+ yesterday. When I logged into my Tivo account, under order history, it said Bolt+ w/accessory. What is the accessory? Should I have received a VOX remote, because I didn't?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

callmebob12345 said:


> I just installed my Bolt+ yesterday. When I logged into my Tivo account, under order history, it said Bolt+ w/accessory. What is the accessory? Should I have received a VOX remote, because I didn't?


The sales page only lists the refurb BOLT+ individually; a VOX Remote would have been a separate purchase from the "Accessories" tab.


----------



## callmebob12345 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ok. Any idea on what the accessory would be? I just looked and it also shows on my order confirmation as Tivo Renewed Bolt+w/accessory.


----------

